# Pet Necklaces



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

I want to pick your brains if you don't mind. I am thinking of making necklaces for small dogs (and cats I guess) but am not too sure how best to make them. I have seen a few on Etsy that are just like a stretchy bracelet and go over the head and others on the internet that fasten with a clasp. I was wondering which would be preferred?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i personally think stretchy bracelets would look best but then id wonder if my baby was gettting strangled  or would they be made to measure?


----------



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> i personally think stretchy bracelets would look best but then id wonder if my baby was gettting strangled  or would they be made to measure?


Yes they would be made to measure Princess. probably your pts neck measurement plus 1 inch so that they are comfortable but not big enough for cties to be able to bite.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

then defiantely go for strecthy ones  id definately buy some Lynnie!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have several for Dahlia and the stretchy ones work best.
They really are cute on the chis!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=44648


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Lynnie said:


> Yes they would be made to measure Princess. probably your pts neck measurement plus 1 inch so that they are comfortable but not big enough for cties to be able to bite.


i used to make and sell pet necklaces and used to do exactly that add 1 inch for comfort, just stretchy no clasp


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I cant wait to see the results - be sure to post pics if you make some Lynnie


----------



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

claireeee said:


> I cant wait to see the results - be sure to post pics if you make some Lynnie


Will do, thanks for the encouragement everyone


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

That would look darling on Sophie and Molly. Rox is more of a tomboy kinda girl in my opinion though, she looks better in stuff that's more unisex.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought some necklaces for a friends pups and they are made with the clasp. When I got them they were so cute that it got me to thinking they would be awesome to make as gifts for friends. I made a few, and since the ones I bought had the clasp, that's how I made mine. But I know Rhonda has the ones that are made on the stretchy string, and they look easier to make, and just as nice. There is another member here (Paige's Mom) that has some necklaces for her pup, and I'm not sure but I think the lady that made them has a website, or maybe she sells on Etsy. I think they are made on the stretchy string as well. Plus I think it would be easier to get the sizes right with the stretch. The first 2 that I made, I made them 1" larger than the neck measurements, and they worked out fine. 

After I got the ones I bought, I went to eBay and Etsy and did a search. That will give you some ideas of what's already out there, and maybe help you decide how you'd like to make them. The lady that made the ones I got does a few different styles. She uses the stretchy string, and the clasp.

Anyway, I think both styles are nice. But the stretchy ones would be easier and cheaper to make. Plus you don't have to worry as much about the size being wrong.

Best wishes!


----------

